# No economic?No wealth?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 23, 2021)

So...I think several posts before this topic had mentioned the debate that JRRT did mention "economic" in his lore or not. In theory, as a Akin lore, economic seldom or even never exists, yet the concept of wealth truly appears in JRRT's work for not few times at all. So...any JRRT or his authorized source account, no matter they're direct or implied.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 5, 2021)

I.thought I had given a quote on economics from one of the Letters, but may be misremembering.

Thus old thread might interest you :









How did finances work in Middle Earth?


Did banking and finance exist in Middle Earth? This is something I have been curious about for some time and I would enjoy hearing the group's thoughts on this. As you know, Tolkien made only fleeting references to money and wealth as a day-to-day commodity throughout The Hobbit and LOTR; at...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------

